# quecksilberstein und alichlabor



## Varek (20. September 2008)

hallo liebe alchimisten,

ich hab da mal eine frage zu den quecksilberstein:

hält der ewicg oder muß ich für jede anwendung einen neuen herstellen?
man benötig ja auch ein alchimistenlabor dazu, wo finde ich dieses?
ich bin bei der fraktion "seher" 

für eure hilfe danke ich im voraus,

varek


----------



## machismo (22. September 2008)

hi,
Zum Labor folgendes:

Eines gibt in BWL, eines in Scholomance und eines....puuuh jetzt kommts - in Shattrath in dem "Baumhaus" - uff glück gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg und viel glück


----------



## smilieface (22. September 2008)

Auf quel'danas gibts auch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (6. Oktober 2008)

der quecksilberstein hält so lange bis du ihn verkaufst oder ein juwelier ihn halt .. ja ka was die daraus machen ^^"
das problem ist das die dinger nicht stapelbar sind und entsprechend inventarplatz verbrauchen


----------



## dannyl2912 (16. Oktober 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> der quecksilberstein hält so lange bis du ihn verkaufst oder ein juwelier ihn halt .. ja ka was die daraus machen ^^"
> das problem ist das die dinger nicht stapelbar sind und entsprechend inventarplatz verbrauchen




Ein guter Juwelier braucht nur einen Quecksilberstein, den er braucht um Quecksilberadamantit herzustellen. Der Stein wird dabei nicht verbraucht. Er ist und bleibt ungebunden bei deren Benutzung, so dass er ihn auch weiter reichen könnte.


----------



## Albra (30. Oktober 2008)

autsch... okay das erklärt warum ich meine nicht loswerde


----------

